# Muffler delete A3 for sale



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Cant seem to find the parts thread on my phone... So im posting here. 

Muffler delete for the A3 FULL stainless steel and tig welded. 3inch piping and to 3.5 inch double walled tips. 

I will post a video to youtube later today. 



















Looking to get 175 plus shipping. Local preferred. In Illinois.

You WILL need to weld it to your stock exhaust. Other than that everything fits perfectly. The Y pipe has been reduced to 2.5.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

